# Lost luggage



## sanuces (Jul 27, 2010)

I returned home on 7/21, on the Silver Meteor. I went from CHI to FTL via WAS. When i got off the train, a stroller and my bag was missing. I filled out a tracing form and as of today my bag still hasnt came yet. Has anybody had any experience dealing with Amtrak and trying to get paid for their lost luggage ? The stroller came but my luggage hasnt showed up yet. I put the tags on them with name and phone number. The station attendant states he checking every morning for it.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 27, 2010)

This is from the Amtrak website concerning lost luggage:



> Claims for lost checked baggage must be submitted within 30 days of arrival at your destination station. For best results, submit the claim at your destination station; otherwise call Amtrak at 800-USA-RAIL (1-800-872-7245) and ask for Customer Relations.
> Claims for damaged or delayed checked baggage or for a concealed loss (pilferage) within checked baggage must be submitted immediately at your destination station. Amtrak disclaims liability for pilferage for unsecured baggage, such as baggage that does not have a lock, seal or other device that protects the bag from unauthorized entry, and for articles placed in an unlocked or unsecured exterior baggage compartment.
> 
> Amtrak liability for checked baggage is limited to a maximum of $500 per ticketed passenger. Passengers may declare additional valuation up to $2,500 upon payment of the applicable charge.
> ...


There is no information concerning the timeframe for recovery or payment, but I suggest that if another week goes by without your bag showing up, that would be about the time Amtrak should declare it lost and make the payment.


----------



## Miserable Bev (May 24, 2011)

I turned in my carry-on luggage to a red cap in Phila, who did NOT add the destination label to my own name-and-address tag, but told me to meet him at 2 pm. Amtrak police surveillance video shows he moved my luggage at 11:22 am to another cart already piled high, and took it down to the platform along with a large group of people. When I returned, he blanched, took me to customer service, and asked Gilda to check the 125 train, as he thought perhaps it had been loaded onto that train by mistake. Gilda urged me to continue on my itinerary to Lynchburg and they'd track it down. So far, they don't think it's in Boston, NY Penn Station, Chicago, Atlanta, Miami, Richmond, or Lynchburg, and have no clue what train he threw it on. That was 15 days ago. CS says yeah they admit he put it on a train going SOMEwhere, but they can't find it, and gee whiz, sucks for you, doesn't it. Wow. And better be prepared with lots of cell or cordless phones, as you MUST wait in the phone queue for train reservations, ask for customer relations, and then wait in THAT queue. Last night was 54 minutes, the time before that my cell phone died after 48 min. (the recharger is in the MIA suitcase), and they were miffed I had "hung up"...Not sure how I could have protected myself from such incompetence, or how, morally, a business can claim they have no responsibility for the whole mess. Any ideas?


----------



## me_little_me (May 25, 2011)

Miserable Bev said:


> Any ideas?


Write a letter - no emails, no calls - and document the contents, estimate the value and ask for compensation. Send copy to management and ask for compensation for the phone/time hassles.

No luck? Small claims court may work but not sure about Amtrak's sue-ability in local courts. May have to use federal court.


----------



## jb64 (May 25, 2011)

Did you have identification tags on your luggage? Even if the Red Cap did not write the destination and put it on the wrong train, someone somewhere will find it left in storage somewhere and would be able to contact you if it had id tags.


----------



## Amtrak Doesn't Care (Jul 15, 2012)

Miserable Bev said:


> I turned in my carry-on luggage to a red cap in Phila, who did NOT add the destination label to my own name-and-address tag, but told me to meet him at 2 pm. Amtrak police surveillance video shows he moved my luggage at 11:22 am to another cart already piled high, and took it down to the platform along with a large group of people. When I returned, he blanched, took me to customer service, and asked Gilda to check the 125 train, as he thought perhaps it had been loaded onto that train by mistake. Gilda urged me to continue on my itinerary to Lynchburg and they'd track it down. So far, they don't think it's in Boston, NY Penn Station, Chicago, Atlanta, Miami, Richmond, or Lynchburg, and have no clue what train he threw it on. That was 15 days ago. CS says yeah they admit he put it on a train going SOMEwhere, but they can't find it, and gee whiz, sucks for you, doesn't it. Wow. And better be prepared with lots of cell or cordless phones, as you MUST wait in the phone queue for train reservations, ask for customer relations, and then wait in THAT queue. Last night was 54 minutes, the time before that my cell phone died after 48 min. (the recharger is in the MIA suitcase), and they were miffed I had "hung up"...Not sure how I could have protected myself from such incompetence, or how, morally, a business can claim they have no responsibility for the whole mess. Any ideas?


I wish I could tell you a better story, but I had a HORRIBLE experience with Amtrak. I mistakenly got off the train and left my overnight bag on the train. As soon as it pulled out, I realized that I had left it on the train. I went to customer service where I was assured they would hold my bag in Balimore or DC and send it back to Philly. It somehow vanished. I personally traveled to each station from NYC to DC in search of my bag. No luck. I then read that when they take the train to be "cleaned" in DC, they are not filmed. I also read that one woman had an AMTRAK employee try to get money from her to return her cell phone. The interesting thought is that AMTRAK blames other passengers for theft. Perhaps this happens, but I really have my doubts. I think they need to put cameras on the trains and film what is going on. Also- they have a philosophy of "don't call us, we'll call you." If they find the bag. The Boston station didn't even pick up, they have a recording. Really ridiculous. Bad service, and I am vigilant when I travel Amtrak now. Knowing if I leave anything, I will NEVER see it again.

Sorry you have had this experience. We really should contact the higher levels and find out why lost baggage is so hard to retrieve.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 16, 2012)

Amtrak Doesn said:


> I mistakenly got off the train and left my overnight bag on the train. As soon as it pulled out, I realized that I had left it on the train.


Why is it that you leaving your carry-on bag on the train, all Amtrak's fault, and not any of yours? 

While as a courtesy, Amtrak will attempt to help, IMHO, they are under no obligation to succeed.

Amtrak doesn't track (pun?) and monitor carry-on bags.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 16, 2012)

Does Amtrak have a place for Unclaimed/Lost Baggage that holds Auctions like that show about the Airlines called "Baggage Wars" :unsure: ?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 16, 2012)

Amtrak Doesn said:


> I mistakenly got off the train and left my overnight bag on the train.


How exactly does one mistakenly get off a train? Make a wrong turn on the way to the cafe car and not notice that you're suddenly standing outside?



> Knowing if I leave anything, I will NEVER see it again.


That's a pretty good philosophy for life, actually. Try leaving anything of value pretty much anywhere and see what happens.


----------



## Eric S (Jul 16, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Amtrak Doesn said:
> 
> 
> > I mistakenly got off the train and left my overnight bag on the train.
> ...


I imagine the guest meant he/she got off the train and mistakenly left the bag on the train.


----------



## rogers55 (Jul 17, 2012)

Only had one experience with lost bags on amtrak. On the Lake Shore Limited my checked bags were taken off at Syracuse by mistake. By the time I got off at Schenectady the error had been found and the bags were on the next train. Got my bags about an hour late.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 17, 2012)

Maybe if your going to be checking bags put some kind of tracking device in it and if it gets lost you can track it down on your own if amtrak claims they can't find it.


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 17, 2012)

amtrakwolverine said:


> Maybe if your going to be checking bags put some kind of tracking device in it and if it gets lost you can track it down on your own if amtrak claims they can't find it.


I think you've discovered a whole new market for Lo-Jack....


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 17, 2012)

ehbowen said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if your going to be checking bags put some kind of tracking device in it and if it gets lost you can track it down on your own if amtrak claims they can't find it.
> ...


I believe some, if not all, airlines offer luggage tracking. Have no clue how it works, just remember seeing something on one or two of their web pages.


----------

